# Prayer request Please!!!



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

My nephew is in the Hospital with kidney failure and may have to go on dialysis. He has been through some rough times in the last two years and needs our prayers. I truly believe all of you Prayer warriors helped my special friend Chelsea Tickner when she was in the Hospital, and now i'm asking for your help again.

May God Bless all of you for your Prayers


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers Sent God Bless


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Extra Prayers on the way,Steve!!


----------



## THE REEL WON (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers sent for your nephew and family.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

In the name of Jesus, I come before your throne of grace to ask for help on behalf of FishingFrank's nephew. You know his name and where he is. You know all the circumstances. You know these things because you love him and sent your own Son as a sacrifice for his sins.

Be with him now, Father. Lay your healing hand upon him. In mercy, restore his kidneys to their regular functioning. Let him live and turn his eyes to you in gratitude.

Meet every need of his life, body, soul and spirit. Draw him to worship you in spirit and in truth. Open his eyes to your revelations around him. Let him praise your name for your mercies.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*Prayers*

Prayers sent


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayer sent for your nephew and family.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

He is in our prayers.


----------



## lean 2 (Mar 6, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

In our prayers.....


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

*Thanks from FishingFrank (Pat Corder)*

I just wanted to thank all of you wonderful christians for your Prayers. I am a firm believer in Prayer, although the last report I received he was doing better, Dale, my nephew, is still need of your Prayers. I will be keeping everyone posted on his progress as I'm informed, in the mean time I Pray that the good Lord blesses each of you.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers going up.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

May God bless the doctors so they know how to treat your nephew. God be with your whole family to find strength and Faith.


----------

